# Can I convert schengen visa to national visa when physically in Germany?



## interned (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi,

I am offered 6 month internship in Germany and have received work permit from the company.

I just got to know that there is 1.5 month waiting time for appointment for National visa, while it is only 2 days for schengen visa.

Since I am in very hurry to join, I was wondering if I can just apply for schengen visa now and then convert/reapply for national visa (because of 3 months limit) while working in Germany.

Note: Both Schengen/National visa have internship category at least according to local Embassy website.

Is it generally possible what I am suggesting?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Ask the embassy for advice.

What do you mean by "received work permit from the company"? You would receive a work permit from the German government, not the employer.

Typically you can only convert your visa or change your status while in Germany if you're a citizen of a "privileged" country (US, Canada, Australia, etc.)


----------



## interned (Aug 16, 2016)

Nononymous said:


> What do you mean by "received work permit from the company"? You would receive a work permit from the German government, not the employer.


Thanks! And sorry about the confusion. Company applied for my work permit from govt. And then company send it to me after they received it


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Well the good news is, you have approval to work. As to whether you can go on a Schengen visa as an intern, that really needs to be answered by the embassy. I suspect that you're not allowed to change status from within the country, so best to get it right before leaving.


----------

